# have questions on woodland scenics riser incline system



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys im plannning my layotu and want to use the woodland scenics incline riser system and im kinda confused on what would i need to buy to do what i want to possibly get one track up and over another track do i have ot use the risers on the whole thing and then add incliens or what thanks for the help in advance lfb


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LFB -- I have used this system on 3 different layouts, and I like it. I could write 20 paragraphs or so on how to use it.

Fortunately, Woodland Scenics has done the work for me (they are all about making model railroading easy for everyone). Their website has several good videos, and some excellent illustrations which lays it all out very well. Just click on the products.

There are TWO products available: Inclines, which are an 8' long set of foam pieces that continually increase at the required slope (2, 3, or 4%). The other is Incline Starters, which are 2' long sections of the slope, but going from 0 to 1/2, 3/4, or 1" height (again, depending on the percent). At the end of the 2' section, you can either end your slope, or put in a riser of appropriate height and use another starter on top of it. I recommend the incline starters, as unused pieces can be used anywhere to make part of another slope, whereas excess length of the inclines is wasted.

But go watch the videos before I confuse you. If you still have questions after that, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

You need a combination of inclines and risers.

Inclines are to raise (or lower) elevation.

For example the 3% Incline Starter raises from 0" to 3/4" over 24"

Risers are a set height from end to end.

So if you need to get 3" above (just an example, you may need more or less height based on what scale you are working with) with 3% incline, you would need 4 pieces of incline and 6 pieces of 3/4" riser.











You would need that same amount to get back down to 0".

If you have space for your train to run level after you get to your upper height, you could add additional risers to go between the main incline and decline on your layout.

Go look around the Woodland Scenics Woodland Scenics site for more information, they have a few videos that also help explain.

John


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well i want to use the 3 percent grade and i need to get a height or roughly 4 inchs to do what i would like to acomplish how many peices would i need to do one end of thsi said grade in both the incline starter and the actual riser thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You know, we're all willing to help, but to coin a phrase, "The Lord helps those who help themselves." You have exert some of the effort yourself.

Now, HAD you gone to the WS website and reviewed their products, you would have found the following statement (in the product description under 3% Incline / Decline Set):

"This Incline/Decline Set includes 6 sections that rise 4 1/2 inches (11.4 cm) in a 12-foot (3.65 m) run. Incline/Decline Sets allow smooth transition from one height to another. To install, pin in place with Foam Nails and attach with Foam Tack Glue™ or the Low Temp Foam Glue Gun and Glue Sticks."

Sounds tailor made for your application to me. If you want to, you can trim a little off the end to create a 4" height difference, but why not allow the additional clearance? And BTW, they're trying to sell product -- there are lots of ways to install the things that don't require the use of special WS products.

BTW, it took me longer to type this response than it did to locate the answer to your question on the WS site.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay sory i just couldn't seem to figure out there site thanks ctvalley yeah i think it will work out like i want ti to we will see now to order up a ton of these haha


----------

